# Inserting Bullets in a table in Word 2007



## Gillib (Jun 2, 2010)

Help Please.. I am going crazy

I am trying to type out office minutes in table form, and I am having a problem with formatting the bullets from one row to the next. I have tried unformatting and starting all over again but my text runs all over the place. this is not my document and is the first time I am working on it. This is the first time I have ever encountered problems like this! I cannot get consistency and I cannot correct the following problems:


Spacing between my initial bullet and text is too wide an then too closee on the sub bullet etc
The sub bullets do not conform to the previous bullet and this changes from row to row
The second line of text in any of my bullets will not align properly to the text in the first line
I am desperate for some help please. You can see an example below! Any suggestions?   

· *CSIR Policing Conference *​o Holding a meeting this week to discuss this conference​· *Italy* ​o Italian National day on Wednesday 2 June. Celbration​ dinner at 6pm​· *Fan XXXXXX*​o Not completed yet, still a lot of work to do​o Will have to contact about whether certain issues such as​ a cleaning service, plasma TVs etc have been thought of​o XXX is doing accreditation ​o XXXXX is doing permits for Beachfront Access​o XXXXX to take responsibility for NDM vehicles and Municipal Staff​o There is to be a dry run this coming weekend. Events and​ Protocol will be involved.​​​​​


----------



## pillainp (Dec 11, 2007)

One way to get your text aligned is to select the bullet, right click and then select "*Adjust Line Indents*" from the menu that pops up.

You can manually change the list level for each line by selecting it and then pressing *SHIFT+ALT+RIGHT ARROW* (or *LEFT ARROW*) to send that line lower (_or higher_) in the list level respectively.

You can also align a line by selecting it, going to the ruler, and dragging the tab/indent to where you want it.


----------

